

AppCode 3.0 EAP Opens - ImOssir
http://blog.jetbrains.com/objc/2014/04/appcode-3-0-eap-opens-with-an-integrated-ui-designer-and-improved-project-settings/

======
jsankey
I'm excited to see the integrated UI designer - it's frustrating having to
switch back to Xcode when working on the UI. So much so that for short periods
I even try switching back to editing code in Xcode too ... but I always come
back to AppCode eventually.

~~~
ImOssir
Yeah. They iterate so quickly. It's amazing how much work they've done from
2.5.

------
orta
I've been using AppCode off & on now for about 6 months. What impresses me is
how responsive the AppCode staff have been around my logged bugs and feedback.
We worked with them as part of the CocoaPods bug bash and that turned out
amazing.

I've been playing around with 3.0 today and its definitely a better piece of
software, still does all the same refactoring and I'm very happy with multi-
line editing, I've been wishing to have that in Xcode for a long long time. I
normally switch to TextMate to do things like set a lot of properties to
readonly.

AppCode: [https://github.com/orta/AppCode](https://github.com/orta/AppCode)
Bash: [http://blog.cocoapods.org/CocoaPods-Bug-
Bash](http://blog.cocoapods.org/CocoaPods-Bug-Bash)

( edit: wow it's difficult to include links.. )

------
hippiefahrzeug
What is the actual advantage of AppCode these days? (Just purely from a user
experience point of view.) When I tried it a hile back it kept switching back
to XCode for UI Changes, and since the editor for obj-c didn't seem that much
better than XCode (and also somewhat more sluggish), I just stopped going back
to AppCode after one of these many times it sent me to XCode.

For the record: I love the other Jetbrain IDEs (i.e. RubyMine and Intellij)

~~~
anastasiak2512
Now less switching if any. UI Designer is in and we are working on Project
settings (now target adding is possible in EAP).

Also AppCode has a bunch of refactorings and inspections with quick fixes that
help you find problems and fix them in Alt+Enter click.

Also other (than Obj-C) languages support: C, C++, JS, XML, HTML, CSS. With
all the JB's editor features on board for these languages.

------
joeblau
Finally. It looks like I'll fully be able to leave Xcode in the dust. It's not
a bad IDE, but it's definitely not in my top 5. Only thing that sucks is that
I JUST bought AppCode 2!

~~~
anastasiak2512
When you buy JB license you can update during a year to all major and minor
versions. So you will be able to update to 3.0.

~~~
joeblau
You just turned my frown upside down!

------
snarfy
The term 'Early Access Program' does not warrant an acronym.

~~~
spigoon
'EAP' is not an acronym, it's an initialism.

